# From cvpcs



## ccsoccer03 (Dec 2, 2011)

"I am attempting to unite Moto device maintainers in a collaborative dev effort. More information here: http://t.co/YMxnSU7W plz RT"


----------



## CharliesCarmiChael (Dec 3, 2011)

Short URL wrapper is suspicious :|


----------



## firstEncounter (Jun 20, 2011)

Original tweet is here: http://twitter.com/#!/cvpcs/status/142703859771510785

Also, t.co is Twitter's URL wrapper and can be trusted.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

firstEncounter said:


> Original tweet is here: http://twitter.com/#!/cvpcs/status/142703859771510785
> 
> Also, t.co is Twitter's URL wrapper and can be trusted.


except when it wraps another shortner and screws up the url half the time. sorry to jump in but man their whole forced shortner pisses me off alot


----------



## tbout (Oct 5, 2011)

can somebody please tell me who the hell is cvpcs? Is he some kinda super dev or something? I keep seeing his name mentioned like he's god or something.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

tbout said:


> can somebody please tell me who the hell is cvpcs? Is he some kinda super dev or something? I keep seeing his name mentioned like he's god or something.


Yes and no. He is a super Dev. He got CM7 working on the Droid X, which is HUGE. Then he pretty much abandoned the X and started working on the Bionic.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Google my friend.

http://cvpcs.org/blog/2011-06-14/2nd-init._what_it_is_and_how_it_works


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

tbout said:


> can somebody please tell me who the hell is cvpcs? Is he some kinda super dev or something? I keep seeing his name mentioned like he's god or something.


CVPCS basically created the 2nd-init process for the DX which made it possible for ROMs like CM7, SSX, Liquid, and MIUI. He has started to work more with the Bionic but recently he has started (along with a few other devs) to create a ICS base starting wuth the DX first. That what I think his twitter post was about is to get all the devs on the same page to speed up the development process!!

Sent from my DX running a ROM!!


----------



## Ryezen (Jun 18, 2011)

More correctly, I believe, he used the 2nd-init process to get CM7 working on our beloved Droid X's. He didn't actually "create" 2nd-init, but he sure put it to good use.


----------



## tbout (Oct 5, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Google my friend.
> 
> http://cvpcs.org/blog/2011-06-14/2nd-init._what_it_is_and_how_it_works


i visited his site and his twitter page before I wrote this post, I read his bio, looked at his projects, saw that he was working on ICS for Droid X, but still couldn't figure out what all the fuss was about, but now I get it, thanks for the responses


----------

